# How many of you read NSFW furry stuff?



## Rivalawless (Nov 7, 2016)

I know this is probably not the best topic xD But how many furries here read NSFW writing. Not visual novels, words that are written out. How appealing is a book series that has NSFW scenes in it?

I ask because I was debating writing a book series that's NSFW with furries in it - I do writing commissions but I've been needing something personal to write but I was curious as to how many furries actively read since I'm not too immersed in the writing community on FA.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 7, 2016)

Never read a furry book (only found the fandom last May), but I don't mind a good sexy scene in my readings. While I prefer them to be a bit classier than a standard romance novel, I do enjoy those types on occassion too. And I say, if it's a personal work (not commission) then you can do whatever you please. Good luck!!!


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 8, 2016)

The rating of the content has little if any impact on what I'll read; more important are concept, the writer's grasp on the language, and, where applicable, recommendations. A friend telling me "I think you'd like this" is definitely going to make something gain a few rungs on the priority ladder. A neat, unique concept is likely to catch my attention. Solid writing with a clear voice and few if any spelling and/or grammar errors will encourage me to stay.

There are a few writers/series I'll gladly read anything they put out. I don't really read a ton these days, mind, but that's the basic principle. If your description contains jarring language errors, I'm unlikely to give your writing a chance, though, and when reading on FA a personal recommendation is more or less a must if your story wasn't posted as TXT (requires downloading to read).


----------



## Prostapheresys (Nov 19, 2016)

Present


----------



## Alpine (Nov 20, 2016)

I don't mind reading NSFW content at all


----------



## Zaedrin (Nov 22, 2016)

I do, but only fan fiction. It's really hard for me to sympathize with a character I've never seen or met from a romance and/or fetish fic standpoint. I don't know why.


----------



## Arko90 (Dec 12, 2016)

Yes, I like and write NSFW furry... well I prefer when my protagonist is human with feral dragon(s) or/and dragoness(es)
I don't know If I can post them on this forum yet
I think write fan fiction too, with my favorite character but I don't think yet


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm not much for NSFW, but I sometimes like when it gets borderline.

For example, I like to know that two characters are sleeping together, but I prefer not to know the details of where he put his thing. If you know what I mean.

So.. I guess I'm saying I prefer PG stuff?
Just my opinion though, do as you will!


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 21, 2016)

I don't know what that means and it's a new term on the internet, so it's probably porn related somehow.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 21, 2016)

Xaroin said:


> I don't know what that means and it's a new term on the internet, so it's probably porn related somehow.


NSFW means Not Safe For Work. And yes, it is typically porn related, though some is 'lighter' in tone. There is usually some degree of nudity, and it goes on to the depths of imagination. View at your own risk.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 21, 2016)

Xaroin said:


> I don't know what that means and it's a new term on the internet, so it's probably porn related somehow.


Not Safe For Work


----------



## that_redneck_guy (Jan 5, 2017)

I don't go out of my way to read NSFW material but if it happens to crop up in a story I'm enjoying so far I'll read through. If it fits the story it fits the story.


----------



## Arko90 (Jan 16, 2017)

that_redneck_guy said:


> I don't go out of my way to read NSFW material but if it happens to crop up in a story I'm enjoying so far I'll read through. If it fits the story it fits the story.


I think like you, the better is, if it fit with the story even if the text is entirely porn, hum well...
I enjoy myself to reading that sometimes but not at the point to be excited or aroused...
To sum up my opinion, I read NSFW (I already told it in another post) but I need a story with a good syntax, and using good word, I mean non common word (In french we have a lot of supported word, somehow difficult to understand)...


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 16, 2017)

i USED to read (furry) erotica but i haven't for quite some time. Ever since i heard Gilbert Gottfried read '50 Shades of Grey', i haven't been able to read anything even remotely sexy without him butting in...


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 16, 2017)

I don't. I usually don't enjoy something that's NSFW for the sake of being NSFW. If a good story contains NSFW material, so be it. I'll totally read it and roll with it.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jan 16, 2017)

Read it and write it.


----------



## Iriastar (Jan 16, 2017)

I enjoy reading furry NSFW stories from time to time. Personally, I like them not too long. To get to the "point" of the story in a single sitting.


----------



## xaliceonfire (Feb 8, 2017)

I read very short comics. I enjoy Jay Naylor's work a lot.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 8, 2017)

SigmaX does really....good comics.


----------



## RicoOfTheSkies (Feb 8, 2017)

I do enjoy the occasional NSFW story. Allows me to visualize all the dirty details in my filthy mind.


----------



## Simo (Feb 14, 2017)

Sometimes, as @RicoOfTheSkies mentioned, I prefer NSFW writing, because it is fun to visualize things in your mind, as opposed to having them presented in explicit visual form...though I like art, as well!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 17, 2017)

I'm not a sexually confused human being, so no. In fact, I don't even read human erotica for that matter.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 17, 2017)

I dont read comics, I dont watch porn, I dont watch tv, so no. But probably will read some in near future.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 17, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I'm not a sexually confused human being, so no. In fact, I don't even read human erotica for that matter.


That's kind of uncalled for, don't you think? Being sexually confused is in no way a prerequisite for enjoying (in whatever manner - the enjoyment doesn't need to be sexual!) NSFW writing or artwork. Doesn't, of course, mean you need to - if it's not your cup of tea, nobody's in their right to force it down your throat - but I know I don't appreciate the implication that people who do don't have a solid grasp of their own sexuality.

Humans are, generally speaking (and this goes especially for men), wired to be aroused to some degree when viewing sex. Because humans possess imaginations, this also can extend to fantasy, art, and writing. It's a biological urge and nothing particularly confusing about it.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 17, 2017)

xaliceonfire said:


> I read very short comics. I enjoy Jay Naylor's work a lot.


I just checked him, pretty nice stuff but my meatstick was very confused.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 17, 2017)

quoting_mungo said:


> That's kind of uncalled for, don't you think?


No, not really. What another beats off to is none of my business, and if they're happy with their sexual orientation more power to them, but I know where I stand with mine, where it should be directed and have no conflicting feelings about it.


----------



## Alex K (Feb 17, 2017)

Ah yes. The NSFW books were one of the very few things I read as a kid.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 17, 2017)

Alex K said:


> Ah yes. The NSFW books were one of the very few things I read as a kid.


Well your childhood was amazing.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 17, 2017)

*slowly raises hand*
I actually really enjoy NSFW stories. Especially the smutty ones.
I also enjoy NSFW art. If I read or look at art depends on what kind of mood I'm in, really.


Mr. Fox said:


> I'm not a sexually confused human being, so no. In fact, I don't even read human erotica for that matter.





Mr. Fox said:


> No, not really. What another beats off to is none of my business, and if they're happy with their sexual orientation more power to them, but I know where I stand with mine, where it should be directed and have no conflicting feelings about it.


Okay, I'm a little confused. What does liking erotic fiction have to do with being comfortable with your sexual orientation? It's like saying: "I know my sexual orientation and I'm comfortable with it. So now I can finally lay off the porn." I mean, if that's happened with you, then I understand. But for most of us, we don't really watch porn or read erotic fiction to figure out our sexual orientation, we watch/read it for other reasons. Most of us already know our sexual orientation and are comfortable with it, we are not sexually confused and we do not have conflicting feelings about it either. I'm of course not saying all of us are like that, some people will of course still be struggling with their sexuality and their feelings, but a majority of us are.

The way you worded it makes it sound like everyone who likes reading erotic fiction of any kind is automatically confused sexually. This is not even the case in the slightest and comes across as kinda rude to people who actually enjoy it. Please watch what you say, because a group of people is easily offended. Saying something like that is a low blow and was really uncalled for on your part, and denying that it was uncalled for only makes you come across as more of a douche. So please think before you post in the future.

This is just a friendly warning. I'm not here to hate or start lengthy discussions with you. I'm just saying how it comes across and giving you some friendly advice so you can avoid something similar in the future.


----------



## Arcturus Maple (Feb 17, 2017)

xaliceonfire said:


> I read very short comics. I enjoy Jay Naylor's work a lot.



We're giving direct recommendations? Alright, then.

Mm. Jay Naylor is usually great, Kadath too. Not as great, but still worth a look is Lavenderpandy. My absolute favorite is Table for Three by Ace.

A lot of NSFW stuff is enjoyable for being fun to read or admire, and doesn't have to be sexual at all. But that doesn't mean the sexual side can't be enjoyed, too.

Oh, and if you're under 18 (or a different age by region), you should disregard everything I just said... and probably not read this thread at all.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 17, 2017)

I really enjoy reading stuff from Tayu. They are short and very gay NSFW stories that are really well written imo. It's really smutty and sex oriented. Which I like. Look him up (if you're over 18), his stories are a lot of fun to read.


----------



## Simo (Feb 17, 2017)

This reminds me: I really very much enjoy NSFW comics, and wish there more of them! I love comics/graphic novels in general, and the fusion of words and images. Someday, I'd like to have translate some of stories into comics; I can picture the rough storyboards/dialog, but can't draw...one day, though, I'll manage to team up with and/or pay an artist.

Oh, also I'm not 'confused' about my sexuality, and I know where I stand (or sit) if that makes any difference in matters. ; )


----------



## nerdbat (Feb 17, 2017)

While all my characters and drawings are fully SFW, I got a free slot in "erotic short story giveaway" and let one of my OCs be placed in a smutty scenario, to see how it'll work out. It was certainly an amusing one-time experience, I'll say.


----------



## Alex K (Feb 17, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Well your childhood was amazing.



It was!
No Savoring Food Whole is quite a good selection a cook books if ya ask me. It's what helped us survive by the bare means of dirt n potato soup


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 17, 2017)

to be honest, I've been reading and getting off to furry smut since I was like 14.


----------



## NocturneFox! (Feb 18, 2017)

THATS MY FETISH


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 26, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i USED to read (furry) erotica but i haven't for quite some time. Ever since i heard Gilbert Gottfried read '50 Shades of Grey', i haven't been able to read anything even remotely sexy without him butting in...


Did anyone else instantly wonder what his sona would look like?


----------



## shapeless0ne (Feb 26, 2017)

*raises talon* I love the stuff


----------



## AriesHausdorff (Mar 18, 2017)

Considering I have 3 books planned with furry NSFW content, bet I like reading it, too. 
Sadly, my interests are only seldomly covered by explicitely furry stories. 
Books like "Cathouse" from the ringworld series served my interests quite well so far.  
Or Godsend from Greg Howell, for that matter.


----------

